# Before and after 1954 Schwinn Panther



## Monark52 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a few shots of the Panther i just finished up. It`s an original survivor that just needed cleaning and a front fender. I can see why everyone loves Schwinns!

BEFORE


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 16, 2012)

After


----------



## jpromo (Sep 16, 2012)

Where's the after?! That looks like one that would come back to a brilliant shine all around with a little romancing the chrome.

EDIT: Spoke too soon, there she is :eek:


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 16, 2012)

That is just to nice. Sweet looking Panther.


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 16, 2012)

This is one sweet machine!!!!! I am jellous!!!!


----------



## rebirthbikes (Sep 16, 2012)

*Two Words...*

Well Done!!!! 

She looks fantastic! I'm redoing a 51' Blue Panther right now and I have to ask... where in gods green earth did you find such a nice front fender? And could you find another set of front and rear fenders? If you could help me out that would be awesome. Also, I love the patina on it, but if your looking for a pristine, minus some paint loss, I have a Super Rocket Ray I'd give you a good price on. Especially if it goes on that BEAUTY!!!!

Great work my friend!!!

-judd


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got the fenders on ebay and they match perfectly, just the right amount of wear. It took about a year to find the fenders but they were worth the wait!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 16, 2012)

Fantastic looking Panther! I really dig that color combo, don't see as many of them in that combo. 

Great job on the refurb. Ride the tires off of it.


----------



## antque (Sep 17, 2012)

FANTASTIC JOB, the bike looks super, congrats


----------



## 46powerwagon (Sep 17, 2012)

*Very nice*

Phenominal job on cleaning the bike. You did a spectacular job!!!

Gary


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the complements. I'm very proud of this bike and I plan on riding it alot! Allthough I like every brand of bicycle, Schwinns just have that awesome quality that makes a project much easier to do. I'll definitely be looking for more Schwinns to refurbish.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 18, 2012)

Monark52 said:


> Just a few shots of the Panther i just finished up. It`s an original survivor that just needed cleaning and a front fender. I can see why everyone loves Schwinns!
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> View attachment 65549 View attachment 65550 View attachment 65551 View attachment 65552




Whoah there...who said everybody loves Schwinns...we are still dating, nothing exclusive and we've agreed to see other people.
Chris


----------

